

What mobile (or web) app would you develop if you had the time and funding? - giantelk

What mobile (or web) app would you develop if you had the time and funding? What is the world missing?
======
giantelk
Maybe it's not about missing but removing, like gate keepers and walled
gardens.

------
csoare
What do YOU think the world is missing?

